# Cheapest place online to buy Amano shrimp?



## richard brown (18 Apr 2016)

So there is only 1 pet store that sells live stock anywhere near me and that is pets at home but they dont sell amano shrimp apparently.

I have seen two places online I can buy amano shrimp but wandered if anyone knows any better, uk btw.

These are the 2 I know:
Tropical fish by post
Aquatics to your door


----------



## Bacms (18 Apr 2016)

Sharnbrook shrink would be my recommendation

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Apr 2016)

Also you could try our sponsors...I think it's better to get them from reputable dealer, that way you know they will be top quality. Buying cheap can be false economy.


----------



## richard brown (19 Apr 2016)

Thanks for that, no idea why I did not think to look in the sponsors..


----------



## Bacms (19 Apr 2016)

Bacms said:


> Sharnbrook shrink would be my recommendation
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


It is not letting me edit my own post but that should have read Sharnbrook shrimp


----------



## richard brown (19 Apr 2016)

Bacms said:


> It is not letting me edit my own post but that should have read Sharnbrook shrimp



I guessed and googled Sharnbrook shrimp.
I will have a good look into it later aswell as freshwatershrimp later.

Thanks for the link though


----------



## Wisey (19 Apr 2016)

Aqua Essentials sell them in various sizes, but were out of stock when I looked last week. Aquarium Gardens also sell them. Both companies that are sponsors and I have had good experiences with.


----------



## richard brown (19 Apr 2016)

I use aquarium gardens to buy all my stuff and am shocked I never noticed 

Looked again, nope cannot find them on aquarium gardens website.


----------



## richard brown (19 Apr 2016)

Ok dave at aquarium gardens says they do not currently sell shrimp but will be in about a months time ^^


----------



## Wisey (19 Apr 2016)

richard brown said:


> Ok dave at aquarium gardens says they do not currently sell shrimp but will be in about a months time ^^


My bad, just checked back at my journal and it was Aqua Essentials and Freshwater Shrimp, not Aquarium Gardens. Too many orders from different places recently!


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Apr 2016)

Bacms said:


> Sharnbrook shrink would be my recommendation
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Freudian slip...or auto correct?


----------



## mort (19 Apr 2016)

richard brown said:


> So there is only 1 pet store that sells live stock anywhere near me and that is pets at home but they dont sell amano shrimp apparently.
> 
> I have seen two places online I can buy amano shrimp but wandered if anyone knows any better, uk btw.
> 
> ...



There is a pretty small pets at home near me and they sell amano shrimp but call them yamato shrimp. If yours is anything like the level of knowledge that one has they probably don't realise what they are selling. If they can get them then yours should be able to.


----------



## richard brown (19 Apr 2016)

Yeah the first time I phoned I do not think the lady knew what a shrimp was lol


----------



## Crusader58 (20 Apr 2016)

Kesgrave Tropicals stock Amano shrimp and sell online, they have a good reputation from what ive read on various forums


----------



## alto (20 Apr 2016)

For online, I'd go with a shrimp specialist


----------

